# Cigars to celebrate new born baby?



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys, my friend is having a baby soon, and allthough he's not really a big cigar smoker he would like to hand out some cigars. He doesnt really need alot, probaly only about 10. Oh, and he doesnt want to spend alot, only about $25 (He doesnt really know how expensive these things can get), but i am willing to maybe match his $25 to make sure he can get something a little nicer.

So, i need 10 cigars for $50 or less. Is there anything nice out there with 10 smokes that comes in a nice presentable box? I know i can get a boxed sampler as well, but it would be nice if we were all smoking the same thing.

So, what say you guys?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are two fro each gender. I'd go with the RyJs simply because their better known to non-smokers.

It's a Boy:

Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real It's a Boy "Romeo" Natural | Famous Smoke Shop

Arturo Fuente Brevas (It's A Boy) Natural | Famous Smoke Shop

It's a Girl:

Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real It's a Girl "Julieta" Natural | Famous Smoke Shop

Arturo Fuente Brevas (It's A Girl) Natural | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

The R&J's look nice. Kinda wish they came in a bigger RG tho. But not bad.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I know you said a nice decorative box but a bundle of Flor De Oliva's would be sweet! As far as a box is concerned you could always stop by a B&M. They are usually giving them away for like $1 a piece. If he isn't a big smoker he will just throw the box out most likely or give it to a buddy who does smoke cigars.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Partagas Black Label - Cigars International

Partagas Black Tubos come in a box of 8 for $32.95 or so... then, each cigar is in it's own glass tube (very fancy) and they are all dark and rich looking with nice gold bands...

Good cigars, good presentation, good price!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, they don't come with "its a 'boy/girl'" cello, but for 5$ cigars, I don't think you can beat Oliva, and the G series has always been a hit with my newbie friends.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Partagas Black Label - Cigars International
> 
> Partagas Black Tubos come in a box of 8 for $32.95 or so... then, each cigar is in it's own glass tube (very fancy) and they are all dark and rich looking with nice gold bands...
> 
> Good cigars, good presentation, good price!


Arent they a stronger cigar though? Not so sure how well they would go over with a bunch of newbie smokers.



Rubix^3 said:


> Well, they don't come with "its a 'boy/girl'" cello, but for 5$ cigars, I don't think you can beat Oliva, and the G series has always been a hit with my newbie friends.


Allthough the G series does nothing for me, i could see how it would be a nice cigar for some newbies. Personally, id love to get em the V's so i could collect any left over, but i think the newbs might die with that one... LOL


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

My wife is pregnant, right now. I was thinking of a nice box of something or other. One for the big day. One for each birthday. And one left over (if it's a boy) so we can enjoy one together on his 18th birthday.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> My wife is pregnant, right now. I was thinking of a nice box of something or other. One for the big day. One for each birthday. And one left over (if it's a boy) so we can enjoy one together on his 18th birthday.


I would suggest a box of CCs, Padrons, Opus, God of Fire, etc. but you wouldn't stay out of them, now would you?! That is a neat idea. Wish I had thought of that eons ago.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone had these R&J's before?

Romeo y Julieta - Cigars International

They seem to be described as mild and come in a box of 10 tubos (6.0x50) for only $40. Seems to be a good deal, but how do they taste?


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ common someone must have tried these. 

Any onther suggestion?


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Tubes are nice for these, if you want you can tie some ribbon or put a printed label (it's a boy/girl, date, weight, etc) on them.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ongreystreet said:


> Tubes are nice for these, if you want you can tie some ribbon or put a printed label (it's a boy/girl, date, weight, etc) on them.


if you drop the box idea, you can go to thomspon cigars website

Cigar 5-Pack Fever at Thompson Cigar

and get 10 of whatever they have listied above, (two 5 packs) and there only $49 no matter what you get. i suggest getting ether:

rocky patel vintage 1990 (or 1992),
nub habano 460,
or rocky patel decade(this is like $100 worth of cigars for $50, how often can you get a good cigar 50% off?)


----------

